# Vets and Natural Instinct



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have introduced Scuffy to NI today and he seemed to really love it. I am introducing it gradually alongside his Wainwrights, which he has been a bit half-hearted with. I am due to take him for his second injections in 2 weeks and dread the vet asking about his diet and lecturing negatively me about raw food - although I won't be swayed!  For those of you already on NI, are your vets supportive of this? - especially as it is so carefully prepared.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I only mentioned it on my last visit to the vets and all they said was "Well she's doing brilliantly on it". I get the impression from my vets that they aren't too bothered if the pup/dog is healthy and happy. If she wasn't I'm sure they would evaluate her diet in detail.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

When I visited the vet she asked what I was feeding and I said raw and NI. She replied 'I can tell by the tone of your voice I won't be able to persuade you otherwise' to which I replied 'No' and that was the end of the conversation


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I always ask about a pups diet so that i can give advice and monitor expected growth etc. As long as the dog is doing well and gaining weight, i don't mind what people feed them (most of the time!) I think as long as i give advice in what to look for in a food, owners can go away and make an informed choice on what works for them. 

I know that there is a 'thing' about vets and raw feeding. More vets are coming around to seeing the benefits of a raw diet and most of the vets i work with are pleasantly surprised at how well mine look on it. 
Whilst researching raw diets you will find that there are only a very small % of dogs on raw who may encounter problems (blockages/ intestinal perforations from eating raw bones and growth problems from unbalanced home diets) etc. 

You also need to bear in mind that these are the ones the vets see so are bound to be a little wary of it!!

I would just let the vet know that you have researched and decided that raw is the path that you would like to take and that NI is a complete diet designed for puppies. Also ask if you can weigh your pup once a month at the practice (most will offer this with a nurse for free) as this will show that you are dedicated to monitoring your pups progress on the diet.


----------



## greenflower (Sep 7, 2011)

i dont understand.....why do vets not like Raw or NI?

lucy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you so much. When you google about raw food it often says how vets disapprove of it and that is why I feel that mine might be too! However, I get the impression that this is either because they are promoting something they sell in the surgery or that they may be concerned that people are not doing their research properly and may be giving cooked chicken bones, etc and not being mindful of hygiene, etc. But, as Katie says, it is wise to say that all research has been done and to show the dedication to properly monitoring weight, etc.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think they don't like NI- i think its more the concept of raw bones and potentially unbalanced home-made diets. Vets have to try and fix the animals which have been the minority of dogs that have had a problem with raw in one way or another, whether it be through eating bones and bad luck or owners being under-informed and not balancing diets properly.I don't know any vet that would have a problem with raw which is a complete diet or with a knowledgeble owner who could create a balanced diet.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I discussed feeding Raw with my vet when I first got Millie and they were very discouraging - saying it may not be as fresh as desirable and it doesn't have the right balance of nutrients.

However, i did put Millie on NI and the next time I saw the vet I told them. They were fine and said Millie looked lovely and healthy.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When I first started barf feeding, my old vet was really negative - virtually told me I was killing my dog by feeding raw chicken bones.  That dog lived to 17, never saw a vet for the last 5 years of his life and was walking round the park the day he died, so I think I had the last word there. My current vet is ok with it - I think they quickly sussed that it was not a subject that was up for argument. In general, I would say that vets are much more likely to approve of NI than a diy barf diet, as the bones are ground so no choking or obstruction risks, and the diet is professionally balanced for nutrients. It leaves them very little grounds for objection. I think that any good vet would respect the owner's right to make their own choices about diet, and most people feeding raw have obviously given it careful consideration rather than just feeding the first commercial dog food that comes to hand, so your vet should respect you for that. I'm sure they will be fine - if not there are many other vets who will show respect for your choice.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

We're thinking of adding Natural Instinct into Vincents diet as an additional to Wainwrights also.
Does he only need the puppy version? Or will he he ok with the dog food version? Confused


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Ruth, if you are going to feed both raw and cereal based kibble foods, make sure you give them at different meals. My understanding is that dogs digest them at different rates and may cause them discomfort if fed at the same meal. So maybe kibble breakfast and raw tea?

Karen x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Ruth, if you are going to feed both raw and cereal based kibble foods, make sure you give them at different meals. My understanding is that dogs digest them at different rates and may cause them discomfort if fed at the same meal. So maybe kibble breakfast and raw tea?
> 
> Karen x


Yes - we were going to give Kibble at breakfast and then raw for dinner  
Do you think he'll be ok with the big boy food or should we stick to puppy??


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I have spoken a while ago to Natural Instinct about this and they say that there is very little difference between the puppy and adult mixes, so should be fine on adult. Just don't go for the working dog ones, as apparently puppies shouldn't have the extra vitamin C.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, that is what NI said to me on Monday. I had been giving him a bit of Wainwrights wet food and NI in the same bowl as I got confused about the 1/4 raw and 3/4 existing food first. Tomorrow I will separate the two completely. Scuffy is not pooping regularly and I am hoping the NI will sort him out. We had no poos yesterday and then 3 before bedtime, which was a relief. None today yet either! He doesn't drink much water either so this may have something to do with it. He is certainly not weeing and pooing all day long.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Janev1000 said:


> Yes, that is what NI said to me on Monday. I had been giving him a bit of Wainwrights wet food and NI in the same bowl as I got confused about the 1/4 raw and 3/4 existing food first. Tomorrow I will separate the two completely. Scuffy is not pooping regularly and I am hoping the NI will sort him out. We had no poos yesterday and then 3 before bedtime, which was a relief. None today yet either! He doesn't drink much water either so this may have something to do with it. He is certainly not weeing and pooing all day long.


You will probably find that he will drink very little water when he is on NI. They get most of their moisture from the food. Dogs on dry food will drink much more. Dylan rarely drinks except from lakes, rivers and of course muddy puddles!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Id be careful mixing the foods even at different times as it could still give him an upset tummy,you should be fine switching straight to NI thats what they told me to do ,i still give Buddy some of his kibble at lunch but i notice if i give him too much he has a runny bum.

My vet didnt like me feeding raw but when i told him it was a product done for me he was quite ok with it ,i think if your doing a BARF diet yourself thats when they have concerns,NI is just like feeding any other wet dog food but alot healther for your dog.Im still not comfatable feeding raw bones so i dont do this .


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I switched to NI straight away (mostly because Obi was barely eating his Origen) and he was fine.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I too switched Dexter from Origen to NI straight away with no effect on his tummy at all.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I also switched straight away and Max was fine


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I also switched straight away and Max was fine


Dito.... we also give Chicken Carcasses and now Milo & Alfie have got all their adult teeth make very light work of them. We give Natures Best Kibble as a convenience food now and again if out and about etc.....bowel movements are regular and stools are well formed
Mick


----------

